# 7 string XIPHOS custom for muhammad - not kidding



## 220BX (Jul 2, 2007)

check it out. tak hosono is himself building it for muhammad from necrophagist. fuckin awesome 








i'm sorry if this has been posted before, i just couldn't resist it. 

OH. BTW check this thread out . tak shares a lot of cool LACS pics . you guys might like it.

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52915

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 2, 2007)

OooooOOo>..that's awesome. That's beyond aw3esome. Too bad it will never see the light of a production day...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 2, 2007)

That thing looks righteous as hell


----------



## Pablo (Jul 2, 2007)

Cancer said:


> OooooOOo>..that's awesome. That's beyond aw3esome. Too bad it will never see the light of a production day...


I agree with you completely... but considering how neck heavy the production 6-string is, a 7 would be virtually unplayable. So: like it, but would never buy it.


----------



## noodles (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Jul 2, 2007)

NIce!!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 2, 2007)

OMFG PORN!!!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 2, 2007)

I've seen this before, but I cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 2, 2007)

screw production models, I want an LACS


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 2, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> screw production models, I want an LACS


 
You and a million other Ibby fan boys


----------



## Slayer89 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Guitar-gasms*

Out of disbelief I actually had to run the pointer of my mouse over each tuning machine hole and count them slowly.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 2, 2007)

When we first saw this we were all thinking that they were going to be production models.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 2, 2007)

That's awesome, but the bass next to it is godly  So beautiful.

And Jemsite looks even gayer than when I used to be the #3 poster over there


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 2, 2007)

i love how the bass body sides are solid flamed maple.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> You and a million other Ibby fan boys


----------



## Naren (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice. From memory, I think Tak builds all LACS neck throughs.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 3, 2007)

WTF??????????? i don't recall posting this topic over here!!
must've been my cousin.

anyways looks cool. but would rather like to see the final product.


----------



## loktide (Jul 3, 2007)

NEED MORE PICS!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2007)

Same old routine for Ibanez. "Check out this badass guitar we'll never make for the people that actually pay our salaries!"


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 3, 2007)

Fuck all that, did you guys notice the neckthrough 540P on the front page?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes. Very nice, but that's quite a large heel for a through neck.


----------



## loktide (Jul 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Fuck all that, did you guys notice the neckthrough 540P on the front page?



yeah i did... sex!


----------



## Battle-axe (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet.  I don't usually like "weird shapes" but I dig the Xiphos.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw the 540P. I'm a long time fan of those guitars and I've wished they would bring it back for a lot of years. If they make it again, I'll buy one in every color! The body shape on that prototype is a little off compared to the original but its close enough to be very cool. I think they mentioned somewhere that the neck heel had to be bigger due to the lower cutout but I think its just because the guitar was an experiment. Imagine a 7 string 540P! 

Scott


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 3, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> Imagine a 7 string 540P!



Great minds think alike. Now imagine if it were yellow!


----------



## drshock (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah I heard about this the other day, that looks badass.


----------



## RXTN (Jul 3, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Great minds think alike. Now imagine if it were yellow!



Actually, I have! Can ya guess what color my Jackson CS Demon 7 string is gonna be?!?!  

Scott


----------



## Shawn (Jul 3, 2007)

Badass.


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> Imagine a 7 string 540P!



Someone here has a Jackson CS Demon 7, which is the body shape the 540P was copied from.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Someone here has a Jackson CS Demon 7, which is the body shape the 540P was copied from.




that would be me.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 4, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 4, 2007)

Badass headstock 

JACKSON FTW


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 4, 2007)

Edroz said:


> that would be me.



And you'd be a lucky dude. That one is very unique. Beautiful inlays too.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> And you'd be a lucky dude. That one is very unique. Beautiful inlays too.



Unique indeed.
You're one lucky mofo. 

Reverse headstock ftw!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 4, 2007)

The low B going off the headstock looks weird imo, also horrible fret access!


----------



## Edroz (Jul 4, 2007)

NemesisTheory said:


> And you'd be a lucky dude. That one is very unique. Beautiful inlays too.




i'll trade for your CS Death Kelly 7 , honestly, that's one the sickest CS Jacksons i've ever seen


----------



## jsousa (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome. too bad the xiphos is a jackson warrior rip off


----------



## noodles (Jul 4, 2007)

Edroz said:


> that would be me.



I was thinking of the blue sparkle one owned by someone else. I totally forgot that you also have a badass fucking Demon. 

Why is a Carvin listed as your main 7 when you have that thing lying around?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ed, seeing those pics of your Demon are actually making me start to like the shape.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 5, 2007)

jsousa said:


> awesome. too bad the xiphos is a jackson warrior rip off



And the Jackson Warrior was a rip-off of the BC Rich Stealth, so what?


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> And the Jackson Warrio was a rip-off of the BC Rich Stealth, so what?


----------



## Edroz (Jul 5, 2007)

noodles said:


> I was thinking of the blue sparkle one owned by someone else. I totally forgot that you also have a badass fucking Demon.
> 
> Why is a Carvin listed as your main 7 when you have that thing lying around?



at the moment, my 727 just clicks with me a little more than than jackson. this could all change soon when the demon gets some much needed fret work, a new nut and those god awful 707s ripped out in favor of some SD blackouts.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Edroz said:


> at the moment, my 727 just clicks with me a little more than than jackson. this could all change soon when the demon gets some much needed fret work, a new nut and those god awful 707s ripped out in favor of some SD blackouts.




Cool, so when that happens you're going to sell me the Carvin, right...buddy?

[action=Cancer] eyes Ed's Carvin like a wolf eyes a wounded bunny....  [/action]


----------



## Edroz (Jul 5, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Cool, so when that happens you're going to sell me the Carvin, right...buddy?
> 
> [action=Cancer] eyes Ed's Carvin like a wolf eyes a wounded bunny....  [/action]



...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Muhammed already has one Xiphos seven in his possession. I know because when I talked to him yesterday he said he had one in the bus


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 6, 2007)

ME WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2007)

He played the 6 string version of that one yesterday, but that... omg


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 6, 2007)

Edroz said:


> that would be me.


The first picture makes the headstock looks HUGE. Third corrects that.



Pauly said:


> The low B going off the headstock looks weird imo, also horrible fret access!


 I would have had the headstock angle up more so it wouldn't do that. Thats a big turn off. Also, why bolt on?

I wonder why Muhammed wanted a seven....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2007)

the next necro album is gonna be on a seven tuned to A thats why


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 6, 2007)

Cant wait to hear new Necro stuff. 

Ibanez _needs_ to mass produce that sucker. 

If it came in flat black with a maple fretboard- I'd shit a brick. But that wont happen.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 6, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!



WTF?!  

I demand more pics! On the pronto!


----------



## Drache713 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!


FUCK, if they make that a production model, I wil buy it the fucking day it comes out!


----------



## 220BX (Jul 6, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 6, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!



I don't like guitars not shaped like a Soloist usually but sweet Jesus if they were to release one of those I would buy it. Even if its a signature model with those same inlays, I would still make it mine.


----------



## noodles (Jul 6, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I don't like guitars not shaped like a Soloist usually but sweet Jesus if they were to release one of those I would buy it. Even if its a signature model with those same inlays, I would still make it mine.



That shape (and the Warrior and Stealth) actually hang like a Soloist. The strap buttons are in the exact same place proportionally, so it is really just a redesigned Strat.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 6, 2007)

That's so amazing!


----------



## Carrion (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't like the inlays that much but that is one sexy beast.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 6, 2007)

They had the 6-string sigs at the last show (2 weeks ago)....about damn time they moved up a string  I love the inlays...though I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sabu2k1 said:


> ME WANT!!!!!!!!



That is badass. I love that Reversed Headstock too.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 6, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I love that Reversed Headstock too.



ftw, of course.


----------



## Shaman (Jul 7, 2007)

That looks awesome!

I would love to give that one a test drive


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 7, 2007)

Man that guitar with a blank fretboard and I'd buy it! 

IBANEZ!!! BY ALL THAT IS EVIL I COMMAND YOU TO RELEASE A PRODUCTION MODEL OF THIS GUITAR!!!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 7, 2007)

WAAAAAHHHH... THAT GUITAR, NOW!!!  Looks amazing!


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 7, 2007)

is there anymore words besides "i just came", "i wet my pants" etc?




necro rules more with that seven.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't think it was possible, but yeah, they do rule MORE with a seven


----------



## drshock (Jul 7, 2007)

That thing is BAD AS FUCK!!!!!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 8, 2007)

That thing is fucking HAWT! 

I demand a mass produced prestige model STAT!


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 8, 2007)

m3ta1head said:


> That thing is fucking HAWT!
> 
> I demand a mass produced prestige model STAT!



Good idea. That thing is pretty bad ass. I'd probably buy one.


----------



## Tombinator (Jul 8, 2007)

Arse boot kicketh!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 19, 2007)

Bump because I missed this and it looks KILLERRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 20, 2007)

brooooooooooote


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty fucking killer.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 20, 2007)

guess I'm kinda bumping this thread too . I just got into Necrophagist and picked up Epitaph. Missed reading this whole thread before so now it peaked my interest again.



noodles said:


> I was thinking of the blue sparkle one owned by someone else. I totally forgot that you also have a badass fucking Demon.



 The blue sparkly is mine but its a 6 string.


----------

